# Waterlux finish



## basser (Sep 15, 2008)

Can anyone give me some information on why this product may be better than, let say Minwax oil poly for finished un-stained wood? One of my clients owns a hardwood lumber yard and swears by it. I have seen some of the finished pieces he has done and the finish is deep and clear, but not (to my eye) any different than multiple coats of a poly finish. Anyone use it? Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Never used it, yet. I've been wanting to try it but it's not easy to come by where I live so I do without.

The way it's been explained to me is that you can touch it up real easy. Any scratches or knicks just need a little dab and it looks good as new. You can mix the stain in with it and it soaks into the wood.


----------



## TThomas (Mar 4, 2008)

I've recently had the chance to use it and I'm about to use a lot of it, about 14 gallons, on a whole house project, floors and doors and a couple vanities I'm building. Likes and dislikes....

*Likes:*
easy to apply....no issues with runs, drips/sages and overlaps...which can happen on floors
I personally, like the look of the finished product...now I've only use satin so I can't speak on the others....
easy to maintain....if you get a scratch or wear spot simply reapply...not need to sand and do the whole floor refinish thing. From what I've been told by a client that introduced me to the product, she has had it on her floors for 3 years.
Beads up liquids well.

*Dislikes:*

Price.
Dry time is a bit longer than poly can be and they say to stay off, light traffic, of the floor for the first 14 days or so
Price


I think this is a great product 

That's my 2 cent and I am by no means a expert


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Waterlox is a brand name for a family of products. The original varnish is made with a phenolic resin and tung oil. It is a very hard varnish(much harder than polyurethane varnish) without the cloudiness that comes with the one part polyurethane varnishes. It does add an amber tint and is pricey but,it is very good.

Regards
Jerry
span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------



## rag (Dec 23, 2008)

That's all I use. Frank Klaus and Paul Anthony use it with excellent results. That's good enough for me.:yes:


----------



## StarsOnly (Mar 17, 2009)

In one of my earlier posts I recommended Man-O-War Marine Varnish for a person doing a painted piece because I have painted furniture pieces it has worked great on.

I was going to use it on a wood peaked ceiling in an upstairs bathroom after re-staining it to protect it from the high moisture caused by the shower. After reading this thread I'm unsure if that's the best choice.

I was going to use the satin finish instead of a gloss but I can be flexible about that if I have to. My main concern is that the color show through unaltered and that the wood be protected from the moisture. Am I alright with the Man-O-War or should I be looking at something else?

This site has been a life saver for me since I have always been afraid of doing any wood finishing work. However, the remodel of this bathroom left me with no choice since over half of the surface space is wood.


----------

